# Resetting lorex system to default



## tui.bogo (Jul 18, 2012)

catsav said:


> Hi! i have a brand new (LH118501 ) 8ch and i cannot access the main menu because it keeps asking for the unit id and user and password. I don't remember adding one but it is possible i did.
> 
> I would like to know if there is a way to reset the unit to factory default so i can access the main menu. If not is there a way to bypass this so i can get into the main menu?
> 
> Thank you!


Hello guys!!!
Just so you know, I am Having the same problems.. Could you please, Cathe, tell me, how have you solved it???

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

You were originally subscribed from this Thread but I have moved your post to better assist you.

==================
I believed OP *catsav* contacted Lorex tech support and asked for the password. You might want to do the same thing.


----------

